# I'm a Fan of Irfan!



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I am the happy recipient of pouches of amazing quality from e~Shot. He sent three different styles which are wonderfully supple. His craftsmanship on these is superb! I don't like thick and bulky pouches and these fit the bill.

In addition Irfan included nice pieces of teak and guava -destined for a palm swell on a future project.

Lastly, he sent me this wonderful postcard to torment me. He surely lives in a paradise!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Irfhan is the man! I also just received some pouches from him and am quite pleased.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Irfan's stuff is top notch. I have no idea how he gets those pouches so soft yet so durable too. Enjoy the new supply!
Be well,
SF


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, agreed, Irfan's work is awesome!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

He's a top notch pouch maker as well as an all-around exemplary human being :thumbsup:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I just posted on SFs post about irfan. This is great! Leon and irfan dishing out the goodness to the world. Nice! Your going to be on target like a laser now Darren.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Glad you like them... seems postals are very quick these days 



SmilingFury said:


> I have no idea how he gets those pouches so soft yet so durable too.


Virgin cow leather


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow nice score! Payday needs to hurry up for me!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

nice mini haul :naughty:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice score. E~Shot pouches are still my favourites and I haven't worn any out in 8 months of using them!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

That's a nice stock of pouches you have there 

I shall have to try some E~shot pouches soon,I have not heard a bad word about them.


----------

